# Diesel Watch



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

ANYONE KNOWS WHAT KIND OF QUARTZ DIESEL USE FOR MANUFACTURE THEIR WATCHES? SWISS QUARTZ OR JAPANESE ONE?

IS IT A GOOD WATCH OR JUST FASHIONED WATCH AS I AM NOW THINKING OF BUY ONE.

THANK U


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know husain but I wonder if Stan has seen their Atari "Asteroids" watch.

They do "Breakout" and "Centipede" too







.

From the Far East I should imagine.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Husain, The movements in Diesel watches are Japanese.

Please try not to post in all capital letters.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just noticed the 'asteroids' watch is a Fossil







.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

I like some Fossil watches....

I especially like those ones with Centipede, Tetris, Asteroids etc... you can't play the games though.. they just look like the game is playing...

Diesel is just a bit too Nike for my liking.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I don't know husain but I wonder if Stan has seen their Atari "Asteroids" watch.
> 
> They do "Breakout" and "Centipede" too
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool Ian.









I'd have to change the strap though.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

Arnette also make some funky digitals....


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Diesel is owned by Fossil isn't it?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sargon said:



> Diesel is owned by Fossil isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fossil make the watches for Diesel, they then wack on another lump and then sell them in their shops









By the way that watch is pretty cool, I use to have an on LCD watch like that with a rocket game on it. Think I swapped it


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

I like to wear brands I consider to be ok/cool e.g. O'Neill and Karrimor. But Diesel, in my mind, is a chav brand; a brand you would wear alongside Nike and Von Dutch. So I'd wear a Fossil but I wouldn't wear a Diesel.

And yet products from all modern brands have similar or identical sweatshop origins, so my relationship is a confused one..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Saw an auto Fossil on ebay once, it was lovely, wish I'd bid higher now, haven't seen another like it since.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

9speed said:


> And yet products from all modern brands have similar or identical sweatshop origins, so my relationship is a confused one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy is sweating away at this moment







.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

raketakat said:


> 9speed said:
> 
> 
> > And yet products from all modern brands have similar or identical sweatshop origins, so my relationship is a confused one..
> ...


He's not a brand in the sense that Diesel is a brand though is he?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

9speed said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > 9speed said:
> ...


No, his pedigree is much superior.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

9speed said:


> I like to wear brands I consider to be ok/cool e.g. O'Neill and Karrimor. But Diesel, in my mind, is a chav brand; a brand you would wear alongside Nike and Von Dutch. So I'd wear a Fossil but I wouldn't wear a Diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must admit that I'm fascinated by these modern 'tribal' brands







.

I presume "Ben Sherman" is a chav brand but what about "Lambretta"







?

Both seem to have 'mod' roots.

Where does "Storm" fit in







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Went and had a hair cut today (god I'm going grey fast but that's another story)

The barber (young chap mid 20's early - 30's I'd guess) had a lovely looking watch on big tv shape case, thick strap, caught a glimpse of the buckle had the word BOSS stamped on it! Never mind eh!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Went and had a hair cut today (god I'm going grey fast but that's another story)
> 
> The barber (young chap mid 20's early - 30's I'd guess) had a lovely looking watch on big tv shape case, thick strap, caught a glimpse of the buckle had the word BOSS stamped on it! Never mind eh!
> 
> ...


Hugo Boss







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I guess so Ian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

9speed (Gary) ,

Have you seen Roys range ?

here


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A couple of people at work have commented on my watches







They both have BOSS watches which they payed about Â£150-200







The thing is it just shows how much people will pay for a fashion branded watch


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

raketakat said:


> 9speed said:
> 
> 
> > I like to wear brands I consider to be ok/cool e.g. O'Neill and Karrimor.Â But Diesel, in my mind, is a chav brand; a brand you would wear alongside Nike and Von Dutch.Â So I'd wear a Fossil but I wouldn't wear a Diesel.Â
> ...


Ben Sherman used to be cool. In my formative years, they were worn by really cool people who were into The Selecter, The Specials, and Desmond Dekker. Now it's the unimagintive province of Friday night scally townie Stella drinking rat boys. I have a Ben Sherman with the labels cut off. I no longer associate my self with that brand. I consider myself to be above them. Kangol used to be cool. Caterpillar used to be cool. Storm is Tommy Tank.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> 9speed (Gary) ,
> 
> Have you seen Roys range ?
> 
> ...


Yeas. I like some of them. There's loads of stuff on this site that I like.

But you have to give me a short rest between purchases.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> A couple of people at work have commented on my watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the 'Boss' watches look reasonably well made and it's not just "fashion" watches that you pay way over the odds for.

The big 'prestige' watch names are the worst offenders for selling you 'image' and 'lifestyle' at a premium price







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of people at work have commented on my watches
> ...


Youre right







thats why these companies have huge marketing budgets to sell you that image


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

9speed said:


> Ben Sherman used to be cool. In my formative years, they were worn by really cool people who were into The Selecter, The Specials, and Desmond Dekker. Now it's the unimagintive province of Friday night scally townie Stella drinking rat boys. I have a Ben Sherman with the labels cut off. I no longer associate my self with that brand. I consider myself to be above them. Kangol used to be cool. Caterpillar used to be cool. Storm is Tommy Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you ever feel like getting off this hamster wheel Gary







?

I remember seeing The Specials and The Selecter. I had a chat with Pauline Black. Nice woman.


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

raketakat said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of people at work have commented on my watches
> ...


Good point! A chunk of the premium price is made up of customer percieved value and limited supply.


----------

